# Post Nice Fashion Watches



## NightScar

This forum is lacking life so let's post fashion watches you like, want or think is interesting, even if you won't buy it ever.

Burberry Pilot watch
Strap kills it but it's nice nonetheless.









I have this Burberry and still love it.









Have this too, one of the most interesting digital watches out there.









Michael Kors Pam homage









Let's see some of yours...


----------



## WesleyW

I bought this Fossil Chronograph when I was in high school.

I actually still think it looks pretty cool.


----------



## dualtime

I'm loving this one.


----------



## Yuj

Some of my favorites...

Bulova 98E003









Nautica BFC N37502G









Urban Picasso









Marc Ecko "The Prez"









DKNY NY1423









Citizen AT0730-01E









Rotary LE00011/21/RO









TX T3C326









Edox Classe Royale


----------



## SJS101

dualtime said:


> I'm loving this one.


My first post here. Wanted to say I picked this one up the other day only with the mesh band instead. Have gotten lots of compliments on it.


----------



## Reno

CARRERA _Sprint_ line.


----------



## igorRIJEKA

Yuj said:


> Some of my favorites..
> 
> Edox Classe Royale


Edox is not fashion watch especially with the price of 1500 $ :think:
They are watch manufacturers :-!


----------



## dualtime

I saw one with a mesh band. Looks great!!


----------



## Ecko

dualtime said:


> I'm loving this one.


I received that same watch for Christmas and let me just say that your picture doesn't do it justice. In person it is a really nice looking watch and I have received numerous compliments on it.


----------



## niles316

My wife dislikes this most in my collection. I don't get it. I think it's great :-!










I like the simplicity n the case design of this CK watch.


----------



## Reno

niles316 said:


> My wife dislikes this most in my collection. I don't get it. I think it's great :-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the simplicity n the case design of this CK watch.


Very nice, both of them :-!


----------



## dualtime

I agree. The picture does not do it justice. Glad I'm not the only one who loves it.


----------



## asadtiger

whats the second push button on the first watch for Niles?

nice pieces here guys..heres on I just found quiet good looking and actually started a thread about in this forum, a St. honore Haussman Diving...do share thoughts/experiences with this watch or brand in that thread:


----------



## niles316

asadtiger said:


> whats the second push button on the first watch for Niles?


That blue knob is of course to tune the watch to the channel i wanna watch! Kidding..  if only.. It's a button to light up the circular part of the dial in a green glow to view the time in the dark..something like Casio's indiglo i reckon.


----------



## asadtiger

oh...these backlight glows are quiet strong...you can even use them as a little torch...it is a good and different watch


----------



## Yuj

igorRIJEKA said:


> Edox is not fashion watch especially with the price of 1500 $ :think:
> They are watch manufacturers :-!


I'd have to say I look at all watches as a fashion statement. So, if it looks fashionable, it's fashion in my book


----------



## discordianist

This was a fun watch to wear at the time  And it does look rather good.


----------



## discordianist

This was a fun watch to wear at the time  And it does look rather good.


----------



## heb

Yes, Nautica and CK especially are very good watches.

heb


----------



## ndsl20

love the Michael Kors Pam homage:-!
i actually try it on my wrist......look very good..


----------



## dhindo




----------



## camdz

Just picked this one up recently and love it. I have always wanted a digital that would fit in when dressing somewhat nice (going to a bar with friends or maybe dinner). Had to have this one after trying it on. Im a sucker for the stealthy look.


----------



## tdunn

I just put this strap on a DKNY NY1312 watch i received last christmas, never wore it as there was a mark on the inside of the glass.
I rediscovered it yesterday, polished the glass inside and out ,replaced the battery and put this new Hirsch grand duke strap on it( didn't like the original - pic 2(image from amazon). I'm very happy with the results, not bad for £34 ( £1 for the battery - thank you poundland and £33 for the strap).
I think the new strap adds a lot to the watch IE: An F1/sports feel.
Sorry for the poor quality pic - taken on HTC hero - great phone crap camera!


----------



## dualtime

Relic Open Heart.


----------



## Username

niles316 said:


> My wife dislikes this most in my collection. I don't get it. I think it's great :-!


Epitome of fashion, nice watch! :-!


----------



## niles316

camdz said:


> Just picked this one up recently and love it. I have always wanted a digital that would fit in when dressing somewhat nice (going to a bar with friends or maybe dinner). Had to have this one after trying it on. Im a sucker for the stealthy look.


:-!


----------



## niles316

Username said:


> Epitome of fashion, nice watch! :-!


Thanks. Recently D&G came out with the same tv test screen model with leather strap and the brand name is bigger on the dial. I'm glad I got this one.

Btw,like your username ;-)


----------



## 4north1side2




----------



## beagle

I have this one:










Fossil CH-2339

My camera is not with me at the moment, so I couldn't make a picture of it (and this one is the best I could find).


----------



## oldmansam123

Von Dutch Spiral MOP white 50mm. i bought one of these from a small jewelry shop a year ago, and i LOVE it, I get compliments all the time  my camera is dead atm so im just posting a stock photo :roll:


----------



## dualtime

Here is yet another one of mine.


----------



## TristanZ

Botta Design Clavius:









Tre cool.


----------



## SJS101




----------



## NightScar

Gucci Pantheon is looking nice!


----------



## socalbreeze

niles316 said:


> My wife dislikes this most in my collection. I don't get it. I think it's great :-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the simplicity n the case design of this CK watch.


Lovin' the D&G! I saw it at Nordstroms couple years ago.


----------



## jporos

Here are mine...










Fossil Sort-of Complete Calendar (Day-date w/ manual month indicator)










Michael Graves by Target


----------



## Movado

Wow, all of those are cool! I love my new Coach Boyfriend strap watch in silver. It has three subdials (none of them chronograph in function though there is a fake button above and below the crown). I also love my Moschino Mirrors watch - the whole band is made of steel circular mirrors on a stretch cord and the second hand is a red cupid-like arrow. (Am I the ONLY girl on this forum? I was told by the jeweler when I went to pick up one of my Movados that needed crystal replacement that usually men collect watches and not women when I told him how happy I was to get the watch back. I was surprised and had no idea.)


----------



## falcon4311

Do you guys really think Citizen and Timex are fashion brands?


----------



## niles316

Movado said:


> Wow, all of those are cool! I love my new Coach Boyfriend strap watch in silver. It has three subdials (none of them chronograph in function though there is a fake button above and below the crown). I also love my Moschino Mirrors watch - the whole band is made of steel circular mirrors on a stretch cord and the second hand is a red cupid-like arrow. (Am I the ONLY girl on this forum? I was told by the jeweler when I went to pick up one of my Movados that needed crystal replacement that usually men collect watches and not women when I told him how happy I was to get the watch back. I was surprised and had no idea.)


Welcome to the forum! No, you are not the only lady here. Though not as many as men, there are quite a few female members.
Nice Coach btw! Are u sure the 2 buttons are fake? I know it's not a chronograph but could those buttons be used to adjust the day and date sub-dials? Coach may be a fashion brand but to make fake buttons would cheapen the watch n that can usually be found only in fake watches. So push those buttons again n see if the hands on the sub-dials don't move.


----------



## Movado

niles316 said:


> Welcome to the forum! No, you are not the only lady here. Though not as many as men, there are quite a few female members.
> Nice Coach btw! Are u sure the 2 buttons are fake? I know it's not a chronograph but could those buttons be used to adjust the day and date sub-dials? Coach may be a fashion brand but to make fake buttons would cheapen the watch n that can usually be found only in fake watches. So push those buttons again n see if the hands on the sub-dials don't move.


~I hate to tell you. Those are fake buttons or mearly part of the bezel made to appear like buttons. I'm not upset. The msrp on the watch was $198 and I grabbed it with a 25% off coupon (and urban enterprise tax zone too). The subdials work - they are day of week, date and hrs expressed in military hrs (adjusted by pulling out the crown once). I do kind of think that with no functionality they shouldn't have bothered to make it look like buttons (not something I expected from a Movado group watch). Thanks  I've been checking out fellow commuters' wrists ever since the jeweler told me that watches are a mens' thing (although so far roughly 70% men wear one and only about 30-something% women wear one...non wearers seems to look at cell phone for time).


----------



## bjp

falcon4311 said:


> Do you guys really think Citizen and Timex are fashion brands?


no.


----------



## dave38

I've got to agree with your wife !!!! that D&G is gross !!! What were you on when you bought that !! Good job you're married as you would never pull wearing that !!! :-d joking !!!!! Everyone has got their own tastes.


----------



## 00Photo




----------



## gwidener350z

I'll play, here is my Oakley Minute Machine, I received this for Christmas last year. I enjoy wearing this piece alot, especially when I go out to the races, real sporty.

 

Greg


----------



## dobber72

My Wife's DKNY, I love the round dial in a square case.


----------



## heyingshi

What I can write is FANTASTIC!
I love them!


----------



## Kmeqk

SJS101 said:


> My first post here. Wanted to say I picked this one up the other day only with the mesh band instead. Have gotten lots of compliments on it.


My Dad got this watch for Christmas, however his has a rubber strap. Unfortunately he has had two broken spring bars and the battery has died. Other than those negatives; like some posters have already mentioned, he has received some positive feedback from those that have noticed the watch.


----------



## dualtime

Kmeqk said:


> My Dad got this watch for Christmas, however his has a rubber strap. Unfortunately he has had two broken spring bars and the battery has died. Other than those negatives; like some posters have already mentioned, he has received some positive feedback from those that have noticed the watch.


 The pins on the strap are quick change. The battery will die quicker if you run the chrono a lot....


----------



## drfish

Bought this one for my fiancée. Juicy BFF in Stainless with white inlaid enamel on the case and bracelet with Swarovski crystals. Made by Movado.

At least it's not made out of plastic, won't turn her wrist green, and was made by a decent OEM.


----------



## Rob53

My latest watch sure it may be a 'fashion watch' but it has an automatic movement, exhibition back and the open heart satisfies the inner geek whilst still looking great b-)

Not bad for £150 imo. Pic doesn't do it justice but I don't have a decent camera


----------



## pilbots




----------



## jmsadrsn

DKNY watch was indeed a good one, haven't had a look at anything as such. I would love to have one of those for my sisters birthday this month end. Apart from this CK could be said as one of the best looking one among those posted here. Just loved the dial and the clean elegant look.


----------



## jason586

Although I have lots of "Affordables", these are probably the watches in my collection that most easily fit in the "Fashion Watches" category. 
The first three are Swiss Made but by companies that are known largely for something other than watches, and the last four are watches by companies that build watches mainly for style vs movement, f/f, quality components, etc.
I got all of these to have something different and interesting on my wrist versus adding another classic pilot, sub homage,......


----------



## Beau8

Here's mine, excuse the wrist~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## watch.aholic

I saw one of these on ebay a few weeks ago & absolutely loved it. It's Guess G46001G2.


----------



## JoeFazio

Heavy weight bright stainless, with a really sharp looking red dial face, screw down crown, and rated 3ATM. I get compliments on it all the time. Which then brings up the question of Moto Guzzi in general. Something upon which I can speak for hours!:-x


----------



## JoeFazio

Smith and Wesson, all metal with a purple-ish hue to the dial. Looks like Titanium, but is most likely not. Very rugged, though.


----------



## JoeFazio

My new Marine Star diver.


----------



## JoeFazio

Italian Veglia, very nice!


----------



## Ironhead66




----------



## MZhammer

I own this Coach Bleeker watch with a SS band. Not a bad find at the local pawn shop for $40  I want to replace the mineral crystal with sapphire so I don't have to be careful with it though:-s


----------



## Ironhead66

MZhammer said:


> I own this Coach Bleeker watch with a SS band. Not a bad find at the local pawn shop for $40  I want to replace the mineral crystal with sapphire so I don't have to be careful with it though:-s
> View attachment 397738


Very nice pickup for $40!


----------



## boswell

Blue dial Android Elixir - new old stock purchase.


----------



## dawiyo

My new Fossil ME1050









Fossil Outlet ftw ;-)


----------



## zephyrnoid

B'day gift from my mom. Loved and wore it so much and yet it was crap fabrication. Eventually sold it on the EvilBay
I don't see many coin watches anymore


----------



## tintasuja

I don't think that Citizen or Rotary are fashion watches. They are established watch makers. 


Yuj said:


> Some of my favorites...
> 
> Bulova 98E003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nautica BFC N37502G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urban Picasso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Ecko "The Prez"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DKNY NY1423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen AT0730-01E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotary LE00011/21/RO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TX T3C326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edox Classe Royale


----------



## tintasuja

Well, the brand is Glam Chic. The owner is the founder of Guess.



watch.aholic said:


> I saw one of these on ebay a few weeks ago & absolutely loved it. It's Guess G46001G2.


----------



## rabihz24




----------



## flybynight70

Just got this one this evening at a local Fossil store. I've always been a stainless guy, but there's something about their Vintaged Bronze models that I've grown fond of - makes me think of vintage nautical compasses/instruments and the like. Case is solid as a rock, the silicone strap very comfortable, and the chrono buttons don't feel too cheap. Quite happy with my first "fashion" watch. |>









(not my pic, and my version has a white on black date wheel)


----------



## artaxerxes

A Lorus I have bought in 2008 :








It's still going strong.Only one battery change and some scratches on the glass.
And a Casio I bought this year in May and already scratched it on the black bezel :roll|


----------



## SynMike

I've owned several Gucci watches. They are so nicely made that I'm not sure I even consider them fashion watches. I think the quality of the case and bracelets outstrips me Omega watches. I assume they use ETA movements.


----------



## Salakory

My Guess W10245G4 on a nato strap, i love it

First post in here btw =)


----------



## fuuexpress

I have one like this :







I don't have a camera


----------



## dualtime




----------



## jennyasdf94

Michael Kors MK2215 my favorite. Its ladies watch. 
But its new in look and design. 
I do like Seiko, but have limited collection for female. 
This is the model I am talking about.


----------



## oc_spearo

I like the dials on the TXs. Here are a couple Vestal's that I own. Fashion over function on the minimalist Chronographs.












Plexi Acetate PLA017 (49mm)






Metronome METCA01 (46MM)






Monte Carlo MCW025 (45mm)






USS Observer Chrono OBCS002 (47mm)When I first got these, they seemed huge, but now I can't wear traditional size watches because I feel like a girl.


----------



## Gawd

Left: Apus Gamma LED
Centre: Vestal Digital Doppler DDL001
Right: Tommy Hilfiger 1710186 (my first automatic)


----------



## jennyasdf94

Some of my dream watches. Middle one I found, not the other two.


----------



## Aleric

Sweet... What kind of watch is that on your wrist? The pic is too small to tell what it is. But it looks nice as well.


----------



## LambChopFamily

My Happy day watch 

Technomarine Cruise


----------



## seikoskx

since I've gotten into watches most of my fossils have been given away. but this one is superb quality, feels solid, and has an interesting hybrid movement. i still rock it every once in a while...like today!!


----------



## daveenty

Would Versace be considered a fashion brand? 
It ticks all the boxes I suppose, in that they do fashion and watches as a side line.

I'll leave you to make your minds up with this one: -









Unusual design, number 38 of an apparent 250 made.









Hmm, platinum rotor? Yes, it's the Franck Muller FM7000 which is usually found in their Conquistador chronographs.









I've had it a while now, and it's a beautiful thing to wear, but it will probably be for sale soon to fund my new toy.


----------



## dualtime

daveenty said:


> Would Versace be considered a fashion brand?
> It ticks all the boxes I suppose, in that they do fashion and watches as a side line.
> 
> I'll leave you to make your minds up with this one: -
> 
> View attachment 661628
> 
> 
> Unusual design, number 38 of an apparent 250 made.
> 
> View attachment 661629
> 
> 
> Hmm, platinum rotor? Yes, it's the Franck Muller FM7000 which is usually found in their Conquistador chronographs.
> 
> View attachment 661639
> 
> 
> I've had it a while now, and it's a beautiful thing to wear, but it will probably be for sale soon to fund my new toy.


Very nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## cRookie

The pics aren't taken by me, but I own the two Fossil watch models CH 2546 / CH 2499 and I can say I'm a Fossil Brand fan. 

Also had the BG 2111 a few years ago, but gave it away cause it didn't fit my style anymore.


----------



## Arken

My Festina with a couple of different strap configurations


----------



## Oilers Fan

I think I only have these 2 'Fashion' watches left. The A/X is on the way out. The Fossil was a gift from my wife for our 1st Anniversary. It has already needed a new battery in just under 2 years. It isn't going anywhere. Good thing I actually like it.:-d


----------



## -DOOMED-

I received this as a gift this year and I love it. 









I also have this one, which is also a pretty nice watch and the one that got me into watches as well.


----------



## N.Caffrey

​
too bad its 48mm


















​
I never heard of this brand "Andrew Marc" tey make nice loking watches!
this is $250​


----------



## Homme

Actually the recent collection of Fossil watches is not too bad! I like this one personally...mechanical/hybrid watch with 'open'heart' and soft thick leather strap!


----------



## littlevu

I haven't seen a men's Fendi so here is one to show. It's 35mm and light and thin. This wll have to do until I learn much much more before I make my first vintage purchase. I'll post wrist shots (iPhone4) if anyone is interested.


----------



## BarisKiris

Here below are my Tommy Hilfiger watches.

The left one have Day/Date/24hour dials.

The right one have Day/Month/Dual_Time dials and a Date window. (Not bad for a watch, coming from a fashion brand)









Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## biggie55

i love the colors in that D&G watch!!


----------



## BarisKiris

Bold and beautiful Marc Ecko.



















Not something you can wear daily to office. Coworkers will tease you for it's blinks. 
I wear it on Saturday night parties, and it's being noticed&complimented all the time.

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielSoko

Cerruti 1881 automatic, my everyday watch.
Not many people are familiar with this brand, but it's nothing short of amazing.


----------



## d3nzi0




----------



## Reinemar

The other day i found and bought this really nice Axcent 2001 bullhead watch.  It seems to be designed with the Monolith from the movie 2001 in mind.  I really like it, and it was cheap, ordinary price is €150 (1495 SEK) but after a hefty discount (70%), i paid about €45 (450 SEK) for it.


----------



## Agent Sands

I'm very fond of my Kenneth Cole KC1633, which was given to me as a gift.










I also have this Hugo Boss automatic on my to-buy list:


----------



## Damien666

I'm a total newbie to everything, and I don't have anything as sexy as the rest of you have! But I thought I'd post the birthday present I got myself. It doesn't exactly keep time like an atomic clock...(It seems to lose about 30 seconds over the course of a few days) But its the first mechanical and automatic watch I've ever owned, and I got it ridiculously cheaply at the outlet in Vegas. I didn't know anything about watches until I found this forum!


----------



## Mediocre

I have owned this Burberry chrono quartz for a few years. It is a bit heavy and the bezel finish leaves something to be desired, but I still find it to be a decent looking watch from a brand that I respect (Burberry). It has received many compliments. I have loaned it out to family members for occasional wear, and they all love it too.

Google provided pic, not taken by your truly









My wife gifted me this Swiss Legend a little while back. It is not large and gaudy like many fashion watches; it wears well and quietly with business casual or reasonable relaxed attire. The Ostrich strap is amazingly comfortable, it looks great, and the strap on this watch ALONE receives more friendly comments than anything watch related I have worn.


----------



## NightScar

Since this thread got bumped, I feel the Burberry Britain is worth a mention.

It's Burberry's first array to automatic watches and I must say, the watch is solid and price at ~$1800 for the automatic version with an eta 2824 isn't so bad considering some Burberry quartz already cost upwards of $800-$1000.

It also looks pretty damn good I think. I'd wear one if I could find one in Burberry's usual deep discounts on watches.


----------



## Mediocre

I have yet to see one in person, but I am definitely interested. A Burberry auto would go great in my watch box!


----------



## thechrism

This is one of my many fashion watches that I've just purchased on a whim normally. This now wife bought me this for our wedding. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frpedersen7

Every now and then, I take out my old D&G Medicine Man watch and wear, it's quite slim so it fits under a shirt, almost weightless so you won't even know it's there.. Still to this day one of my favorite watches


----------



## dopamine5501

Good morning to all


----------



## NightScar

*Dior Chiffre Rouge C03
*


----------



## Overvalued

watch.aholic said:


> I saw one of these on ebay a few weeks ago & absolutely loved it. It's Guess G46001G2.


I bought myself this one a couple months ago and i'm still in love with it!

*Gc-1 Sport *
*X90006G2S*


----------



## Agent Sands

NightScar said:


> *Dior Chiffre Rouge C03
> *


That is sharp.


----------



## Mediocre

NightScar said:


> *Dior Chiffre Rouge C03
> *


A stunning watch from a fashion brand, but I struggle to call this one a fashion watch. LVMH, Zenith movement, Swiss made.....it is a very respectable time piece.


----------



## drhr

John Isaac and Hermes, maybe not strictly "fashion" but both were interesting to me . . .


----------



## Mediocre

The Hermes does have a rather attractive dial....and the movement decor is interesting


----------



## drhr

Mediocre said:


> The Hermes does have a rather attractive dial....and the movement decor is interesting


Thx Mediocre, Hermes is putting out some nice stuff now. Didn't care for their offerings until the Dressage line was re done . . .


----------



## davidmikky

Really all watches pics very awesome i like it .... i will come back


----------



## Triton9

my first armani watch


----------



## BarisKiris

Tommy Hilfiger 1790810, chronograph 1/10sec, with Swiss Movado movement.


----------



## gremlin-kin

Not as fancy, as some of the other watches posted in this forum, but this Skagen Ancher (SKW6082) impresses me with its simplicity and clear lines. For me: less is definitely more!


----------



## Agent Sands

The problem with Skagen watches isn't the designs. It's the lack of durability.


----------



## Mediocre

Agent Sands said:


> The problem with Skagen watches isn't the designs. It's the lack of durability.


That is the case with most fashion watches.....If they were of great quality they would likely not be referred to as fashion pieces.


----------



## Kikou is G-Shock




----------



## Mediocre

Nice looking Timex, but I do not consider Timex a fashion watch. They are affordable watches, but Timex is a true watch company through and through


----------



## DSlocum

I picked this up on the sale table for a song... but it has become my go-to watch lately... super comfortable strap, good size, good looks.


----------



## b'oris




----------



## Mil6161

Another fossil aeroflite with p.u. ballistic strap


----------



## martin93

Anyone think this is nice?


----------



## AngelaBaldwin

Really awesome watches! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Calzone2761




----------



## Triton9




----------



## AngelaBaldwin

I will buy soon.


----------



## hstdist

anxiously awaiting this one. VK63 movement, 200m w/r, sapphire whats not to like. I enjoy the tie in to space, but really do not understand 200m of w/r being a good thing in space:-s


----------



## watchdaddy1

AdeeKaye Jump Hour



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse

1) Fossil Recruiter GMT Alarm in gray NATO. 2) Kenneth Cole KC9112 skeleton auto on black croco leather. 3) Fossil Narrator on tricolour NATO.


----------



## Mikavulin

Here my Gavox Aurora









Regarding the design I do have put loads of thought in it.

"Time is an illusion" But what a good one !


----------



## savagespawn

This is my 10 year old Guess Steel. The Red arm is an alarm, are there other watches with an alarm like this?


----------



## No0bMan

My Daniel Wellington. I know they aren't loved round these parts, buy that minimalistic dial is just my heats desire.

I really like some of these Emporios too. Really want one now. .


----------



## redzebra




----------



## StufflerMike

Slow O


----------



## bech9

CK its lovely......I'm thinking on adding it to my collection....thank you for posting.


----------



## StufflerMike

Another pic of the Slow O


----------



## Oranges

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M_Milaguet

stuffler said:


> Another pic of the Slow O


I love this one!


----------



## Butter

My Jack Spade WURU0084 has been my go-to watch for about a year now.


----------



## himynameiswil




----------



## Hitlnao

himynameiswil said:


>


This is one of the nicest looking fashion Watches I've ever seen. What's the model?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

AR4642


----------



## redzebra




----------



## SynMike




----------



## yankeexpress

Gavox Legacy Navy Logical with Citizen-Miyota automatic movement and sapphire crystal




























Gavox Legacy Navy Review - worn&wound

............Mine


----------



## Mediocre

yankeexpress said:


> Gavox Legacy Navy Logical with Citizen-Miyota automatic movement and sapphire crystal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gavox Legacy Navy Review - worn&wound
> 
> ............Mine


I like that rotor a lot!


----------



## Fluttershy

redzebra said:


> .


B&M is considered a fashion watch? :-s


----------



## Mediocre

HyperRetard said:


> B&M is considered a fashion watch? :-s


No, it is not


----------



## yankeexpress

HyperRetard said:


> B&M is considered a fashion watch? :-s


And neither is Gavox


----------



## flydiver

Might pick this one up tomorrow, reminds me of a patek

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## szyman

If the price were more attractive I'd buy Skagen (SKW6216). It's on my short list, I almost bought it this year as a Christmas gift for myself.
I really like the minimalistic design, colours set for the seconds and brown strap.









_not my photo_


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Vicolindo

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Konliner

It's a Guess dress watch with light blue sunburst dial and brown sunburst on the sub dials.


----------



## SynMike




----------



## opmetal

Here's my new Skagen SKW6065. It's simple and elegant.


----------



## startuplawyer1

My armani 0680 - quartz movement. Thoughts?


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303 and Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4303









Brera Supersportivo Square Stainless Steel Chronograph BRSS2C4602
​


----------



## Prdrers

startuplawyer1 said:


> View attachment 10965226
> 
> 
> My armani 0680 - quartz movement. Thoughts?


I'm not a fan of Roman Numerals in general, but I think Armani makes some very classy looking watches. I've ogled several at the local TJ Maxx. For some reason I really like their logo.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cubex

Man that BRERA GMT is looking sick. Great job with the strap.


hongkongtaipan said:


> View attachment 11010026
> 
> 
> Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303 and Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4303
> ​


----------



## Cubex

Fashion watch I got as gift earlier this year.


----------



## James Haury

Does this count as a fashion watch? It is 12 mm thick 48 mm lug end to lug end and it is 45 mm wide with the crown. The dial at 9 does nothing except display the brand.It is a hand cranker skeleton.






This dive style watch is made by FMD(associated with fossil.)It is 45 mm lug end to lug end and 12 mm thick by 44 mm wide with the crown.WR is 30 meters.It has lume on the hour minute and second hands and indiglo shines through the numbers.This is activated by the button at 2.It is currently on a black leather Nato strap. The first watch was about 20 bucks and the second $12.88 at full retail.I bought it for less though.I.EHere is another FMD watch-https://brandnameswatch.com/product...LA&utm_campaign=3-13-17&utm_term=&utm_content


----------



## robbery

James Haury said:


> ...It has lume on the hour minute and second hands and indiglo shines through the numbers.This is activated by the button at 2.


Do you mean that only the numerals light up when you press the button? I'd love to see a lume shot if that!


----------



## slique

Dan Henry makes beautiful vintage inspired watches.


----------



## bbalaban

Jacques Lemans "Palm Beach" ref. 1-1381










Skickat från min SM-A510F via Tapatalk


----------



## tdiallo

Got this watch from Puma as a gift from my girlfriend, not really a big fan of it, hope she's not part of this forum lol!


----------



## Triton9




----------



## Cubex




----------



## TaxMan

flybynight70 said:


> Just got this one this evening at a local Fossil store. I've always been a stainless guy, but there's something about their Vintaged Bronze models that I've grown fond of


I think that's one of the best ways to enjoy "fashion" watches, and that's to pick up on a current popular look without dropping a lot of cash. Nicely done.


----------



## TaxMan

Just step away from the forum and never look back. There's still hope for you to lead a normal life. Don't try to help us, we're too far gone. Save yourself!

(If you choose to ignore me, welcome to the forum. But remember, you were warned)



Damien666 said:


> I'm a total newbie to everything, and I don't have anything as sexy as the rest of you have! But I thought I'd post the birthday present I got myself. It doesn't exactly keep time like an atomic clock...(It seems to lose about 30 seconds over the course of a few days) But its the first mechanical and automatic watch I've ever owned, and I got it ridiculously cheaply at the outlet in Vegas. I didn't know anything about watches until I found this forum!
> 
> View attachment 1622680


----------



## MDT IT

Mondaine Exposed Moma New York










Mod. Night Vision H3 Tritium


----------



## flydiver

Just got this one today. I really like the layout of the sunburst black dial and the moon phase

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emancipator12

At the bottom of my drawer i found this few year old Slazenger...


----------



## Nathan28221

Beautiful


----------



## Nathan28221

I have four fashion watches.


----------



## wigovsky

Crownarch Chrono R-1. I'm thinking about buying one. Anyone has?


----------



## StufflerMike

Angrycube will be pleased to sell you one.


----------



## Porterjrm

I purchased these for myself and my 2 best men at my wedding and have never really found a forum to show them off. The 2 chronographs are quartz and the other an automatic with the stp1-11. I picked them up 90% off msrp and could not pass the deal. I kept the blue chronograph for myself which was a hard decision over the automatic.








I have since tried to find something that compares to this. The case to dial ratio is perfect IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Expo




----------



## wigovsky

Bjorn Hendal New Vintage watches


----------



## mrcopps

View attachment 12535707


----------



## Real Artman

My favorite fashion watches.


----------



## Real Artman

Fashionable yes, but I would never call Mondaine a fashion watch!



MDT IT said:


> Mondaine Exposed Moma New York
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod. Night Vision H3 Tritium


----------



## jmai

I used to have a Brathwait and really dug it. 
The crystal in person really reminded me of infinity pools.


----------



## dasoler




----------



## mfaraday

"Fashion" watch 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Young Ben

mfaraday said:


> "Fashion" watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beautiful "fashion" watch and a stunning shot, bravo!


----------



## sajtah




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303







​


----------



## amg786

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

Roots TUFF Blackout


----------



## peternic1

amg786 said:


> View attachment 13896345
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow!!! Wow!!!! Wow!!!!! I'm not sure what else to say. Actually, I do know what to say. I love it, but I don't have the cajones to pull that off. You are a much better man that I.|>|>


----------



## amg786

peternic1 said:


> Wow!!! Wow!!!! Wow!!!!! I'm not sure what else to say. Actually, I do know what to say. I love it, but I don't have the cajones to pull that off. You are a much better man that I.|>|>


Hahaha- it looks massive now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold

*Re: Post Nice Fashion Watches..I don't know if Nice ? But here's one I have..Never Wear it !!*


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

*Re: Post Nice Fashion Watches..I don't know if Nice ? But here's one I have..Never Wear it !!*

An old Jean Paul Gaultier digital.


----------



## The Watch Ho

Cheap, clean, and tells the same time as a Rolex!


----------



## The Watch Ho

Cheap, clean, and tells the same time as a Rolex!  
View attachment 14419981


----------



## uperhemi

The Watch Ho said:


> Cheap, clean, and tells the same time as a Rolex! 😉
> View attachment 14419981


When I hear "fashion watches", these are the adjectives often get associated: cheap, clean, etc. I too started with ones like that such as Skagen and Fossil - but I want to see fashion watches that are well made with not just with their designs, but with quality finishes and materials.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## neilziesing

My daughter loves this Michael Graves watch. Found in a thrift shop in North Texas.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Rocket1991

Nixon Rover first gen.


----------



## SundayDuffer

It's not mine... i first saw it.... thought it was so cool... googled, researched, nothing came up.....but i finally figured it out.


----------



## robbery

SundayDuffer said:


> It's not mine... i first saw it.... thought it was so cool... googled, researched, nothing came up.....but i finally figured it out.
> 
> View attachment 14612317


What is it? Face looks like a smartwatch, but the tachy bezel doesn't.


----------



## SundayDuffer

you got it... It's a 46mm Samsung S3.... with a glue-on bezel on Amazon for 10bucks.



robbery said:


> What is it? Face looks like a smartwatch, but the tachy bezel doesn't.


----------



## robbery

SundayDuffer said:


> you got it... It's a 46mm Samsung S3.... with a glue-on bezel on Amazon for 10bucks.


That just have taken some serious sleuthing!


----------



## Dedan

I own a so called 'fashion watch'. The Emporio Armani ar2447


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 120Clicks

Not the best pic, but this is my Dolce & Gabbana DW0193. Seiko VD54 chronograph. One of the few nice and not gaudy watches D&G Time has produced.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Disposer

Movado Museum on a mesh









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ipred

My Armani Renato AR2411 (with different strap) :


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## elchuckee77

Just beautiful.


----------



## singularityseven

I just got these D1 Milano watches and I think they're pretty nice. They're pure lookers and do a good job at that. The automatic one is a bit on the expensive side and only comes with a Seiko NH35, but I think the Ultra Thin is a pretty solid buy.


----------



## Triton9




----------



## Dedan

Wearing my ultimate fashion watch today. Love the dial on this one.


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## SeizeTheMeans

This qualifies as fashion. Swiss made, ETA 2824-2, Sapphire.


----------



## Rocket1991

ESQ is a curious brand (sub brand of Movado) but it totally fashion thing. Today probably more than before.


----------



## Half Dozen

I dug up a picture of this for a "squares" thread, but it seems more appropriate here. I've had this since 2001, it was a gift from my (future) wife when we celebrated our first Christmas together. I know its nothing special but its not going anywhere for obvious reasons. We were in college and neither of us cared much about watches at the time. Its only 26x41mm, but looks much larger in the picture.

I used to wear it all of the time. The first summer I owned it, I was traveling for work and put it in the pocket of my cargo-shorts while I went for a run. I forgot about it and ran it through a commercial washer and dryer afterwards. The leather strap was ruined but the watch still works great to this day. It just says "water resist" on the back, not very specific but accurate in my experience:


----------



## maguirejp

Roots for today. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## cottontop

Black and orange for Halloween Eve.
Joe


----------



## M9APO

My Paul Smith Atomic, gets lots of compliments and only cost £75 new.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## RichLee67




----------



## statsman

2011 Holiday Bowl Tourneau watch. I'm an engineer and have to look up how to use the tachymeter bezel; I'm reasonably sure the football players who received this watch aren't expected to use it.


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## junkCollector

Three of my most frequently worn fashion watches.























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## James Haury

FASTRACK So, TITAN watches INDIA has all these brands. Fossil isn't one.
GUYS
GIRLS
VIEW ALL
SONATA
MEN
WOMEN
COUPLES
VIEW ALL
INTERNATIONAL BRANDS
TOMMY HILFIGER
KENNETH COLE
OLIVIA BURTON
ANNE KLEIN
LEE COOPER
POLICE
COACH
VIEW ALL
https://www.titan.co.in/shop/tommy-hilfiger?cm_sp=headerl2-_-ourbrands-_-bannertommyhilfiger


----------



## Rocket1991

James Haury said:


> FASTRACK So, TITAN watches INDIA has all these brands. Fossil isn't one.
> GUYS
> GIRLS
> VIEW ALL
> SONATA
> MEN
> WOMEN
> COUPLES
> VIEW ALL
> INTERNATIONAL BRANDS
> TOMMY HILFIGER
> KENNETH COLE
> OLIVIA BURTON
> ANNE KLEIN
> LEE COOPER
> POLICE
> COACH
> VIEW ALL
> https://www.titan.co.in/shop/tommy-hilfiger?cm_sp=headerl2-_-ourbrands-_-bannertommyhilfiger


I am intrigued by View All brand as well as Woman, Man and Couples.


----------



## James Haury

Rocket1991 said:


> I am intrigued by View All brand as well as Woman, Man and Couples.
> duplicate.


----------



## statsman

Nice 2011 Holiday Bowl (Texas over Cal) Tourneau.


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## DarkAllen

present i got couple of years ago - simple


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrislc42




----------



## cottontop

Black dial on orange silicone. One of several black/orange combos to honor the month of October (Fall/Halloween). Will post one different watch each day for 31 days somewhere on the WUS forum. This is day 6 (5 others have already been posted).
Joe


----------



## DarkAllen




----------



## nerdrishav

I aggregated some of the best Sonata's fashion watches below


----------



## MasterOfGears

I've had this tateossian london for years and personally really like it, for a couple of hundred dollars I've gotten more compliments on this watch than much more expensive brands.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## starman69




----------



## Draconian Collector

Some glamour shots of my Relic. After some modifications and clean up really starting to dig this one. I think it will get a higher quality sapphire crystal in the future.


----------



## AJR971




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## starman69

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## SonerBySweden




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## LeisureDave




----------



## thewatchidiot

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

